# confused by results



## LeeKay

Afternoon all! 

Basically I felt really nauseous this week and a bit paranoid so took 4 different pregnancy tests. A clearblue, Sainsburys own and Accu news one. Also took a sure sign digital. The 3 non digital ones came back with the faintest of lines. The digital came back with a solid "NO - "

Do faint tests have any merit if they're faint? My period isn't due till Sunday and the nausea and severe left pelvic pain was the only reason I took the test. It was quite sharp pain only on the left side. If period doesn't show up on by Friday will make doctor app. Also quite scared to tell BF.


----------



## Bellaloo12

Hiya if the tests were faint it would be that your really early. If you’re testing before a missed period the hormone isn't always strong enough for a digital to give you a positive even if you are pregnant. Have you got any pics of the normal tests you took? My advice would be retest on Sunday. The pregnancy hormone doubles every 48 hours x


----------



## LeeKay

The top ones been in the bin all taken with a flash x


----------



## missielibra

Those are all clear lines! I would say BFP
Digital are nowhere near as sensitive, so it can quite normal to not have a positive on a digital as quickly as the other types of tests


----------



## smileyfaces

They arent faint at all, congrats x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Super clear! Your clear blue is stronger than mine was with this pregnancy. Congrats!


----------



## LeeKay

mrsmummy2 said:


> Super clear! Your clear blue is stronger than mine was with this pregnancy. Congrats!

But also I just want to clear up the top one (clearblue) was taken at about 10 mins. It initially resembled the bottom cross one (Sainsburys)


----------



## Aphy

Those are very clear! Tests don’t always show a false line after the expired time lapses so it’s highly unlikely that all 3 tests would have a line develop, regardless of time lapse. I agree with the other ladies, BFP! Congratulations!!


----------



## HLx

Definitely pregnant! On this pregnancy I had a few faints not nearly as bright as yours, it was only the next day and a stronger bit of urine I actually got my positive digital :)


----------



## Bellaloo12

Wow they are super clear deffo positive x


----------

